
Hacking “exchange rates” to an indication in “democracy term” - hu2020
https://medium.com/@foreverfree_33821/hacking-exchange-rates-to-an-indication-in-democracy-term-ac03dd56c2cc
======
hu2020
Let me draw a future, in which you vote hundred times in a single day, and
your vote impacts immediately. You are not limited to vote only for a person
or for a vague plan of a party, instead you can vote for every single decision
and upvote it or defiance it immediately. And most importantly this voting
doesn’t take your time or energy.

